
90s Dumb Phones Essentially Had Siri (800-44-ANITA) - Highfivesix
https://timeline.com/voice-activated-technologies-like-siri-were-all-the-rage-in-the-first-dot-com-boom-b18ed9b48e1f
======
doctorshady
The Tellme service; one much like the Anita number in the article is still
running: 408-752-8052.

